# Aus unbekanntem Grund starker FPS Abfall



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

Hiho,

ich weis es gibt schon das eine oder andere Thema dazu allerdings haben mnir diese nicht geholfen.

Ich habe sein einigen Tagen das problem das WoW nicht mehr rund läuft. 
Das äußert sich darin das ich auf meinen Grafikeinstellungen die bisher 


immer ordentlich liefen einen extremen FPS-Abfall bekomme.

In OG schwankt es zB. zwischen 15 und 4 FPS und an Raids ist überhaupt nicht zu denken.

Ich hab schon getestet die Addons aus zu schalten und Stück für Stück wieder zu aktivieren -> keine Lösung.

Grafiktreiber sit aktuell -> keine Lösung

da der Rechner eh etwas rum gemuckert hat Win neu aufgesetzt -> keine Lösung.

Das seltsame ist wenn ich in OpenSUSE in Wine WoW starte hab ich meine niormalen FPS.

Fals es jemandem Hilft, das DxDiag-Log ist im Anhang.


----------



## Saty (21. März 2012)

Schon im Task-Manager(strg+alt+entf) geschaut was die Prozesse so an CPU-Auslastung und Speicherverbrauch benötigen?


----------



## Saty (21. März 2012)

Wird ein Speicherproblem sein.

Du hast:

*Memory: 4096MB RAM*

und deine Grafikkarte

Display Memory: 3805 MB
Dedicated Memory: 2014 MB
*Shared Memory: 1791 MB*


Nimmt sich 1791, du wirst nicht viel Speicher frei haben so das er auf die Festplatte auslagern muss, was natürlich die Performance beansprucht.

Windows empfiehlt schon 2GB RAM für Windows 7 64Bit ...


----------



## bemuehung (21. März 2012)

wie sehen denn Grafikeinstellungen genau aus ? Screenshots 

laut Dxdiag ist der Grafiktreiber nicht aktuell , Soundtreiber auch fast 2 jahre alt 

deaktivier mal den Sound im Spiel 

weisst du welches Board genau verbaut ist ?


----------



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

Jetzt wo du es sagst frag ich mich wo die1791 Shared herkommen. Soltle eigentlich ja nciht sein,

die Karte hat ja 2048 sollte also keinen Shared benötigen.

Jemand eine Idee ob das im BIOS deaktiviert werden kann?

Ist ein Award Phoenix BIOS.

In den Einstellungen der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung ahb ich nix gefunden.


----------



## bemuehung (21. März 2012)

Speicher is alles ok


----------



## Soulii (21. März 2012)

1. treiber aktualisieren, deine sind def. nicht aktuell
2. alle addons ausschalten , grafik auf min stellen
3. raids mit ein gt430? ich bezweifel das das wirklich spaß macht...


----------



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

Also betreffend Grafiktreiber aktuell...

Ich hab das System neu aufgesetzt und hatte mit dem aktuellsten Treiber schon immer Probleme. 

Werd die aber nochmal aufspielen.

Der Soundtreiber ist der der beim Board dabei war.

Verbaut ist ein ASUS P5QPL-AM mit Intel G41 Chipset Rev. 528.05

Betreffend Hardware hab ich auch was ganz tolles 

http://www.sysprofile.de/id164025


----------



## Soulii (21. März 2012)

nochmal dein treiber ist *nicht !* aktuell

du hast:
Driver Date/Size: 5/21/2011 06:01:00

aktuell ist:
Driver Date/Size: 3/13/2012 06:00:00

treiber gibts hier:

http://www.nvidia.de/object/win7-winvista-64bit-296.10-whql-driver-de.html


----------



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

Bin schon dabei den aktuellen Treiber zu ziehen aber wie schon gesagt, mit dem hatte ich schon immer Probleme auch als es noch ordentlich lief.




Offtopic:

Und noch etwas nebenbei, man braucht keine Superkiste mit was weis ich für einer Graka um zu raiden.

Hatte vorher einer 4300 und da ist die 430 um einiges besser.






Edit sagt: Hab sogar den 296.10 als Installer auf der Platte. Werd ihn also schonmal drauf gehabt haben und aus irgend einem Grund wieder entfernt haben.


----------



## Soulii (21. März 2012)

naja eine officekarte für np unter 40€...

aber jeder hat andere ansprüche


----------



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

So, neuer Treiber ist drauf.
Obs was geholfen hat weis ich nicht da ja WoW noch nicht erreichbar ist.


Was mich aber immer noch wundert ist die Anzeige vom DxDiag das der Gesamtspeicher 


der Grafikkarte 3805MB beträgt und nicht 2048MB wie es eigentlich sein sollte.

Das msus man doch irgendwo einstellen können ._. Im BIOS hab ich es immer noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## bemuehung (21. März 2012)

das ist Wurscht mit der Grafikkarte soviel könnte sie sich nehmen macht sie aber nicht


----------



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

Also hab mal geschaut und nix hat sich verbessert.

Die Frames befinden sich immer noch zwischen 0 und 10 FPS.

Im Anhang findet ihr mal 2 Bilder mit meinen Grafik einstellungen.

Die meisten Addons, die die früher ab und zu Probleme gemacht haben, sind deaktiviert.

[attachment=12552:WoWScrnShot_032112_133839.jpg]

[attachment=12551:WoWScrnShot_032112_133836.jpg]


----------



## bemuehung (21. März 2012)

auf Ultra kann das nix werden  stell mal auf "Gut" , Schatten komplett aus

auch mal native Auflösung einstellen 1280 x 1024

Addons mal aktualisieren z.b. mit dem Curse Client

vorher machst dir n Backup von Interface und WTF Ordner


----------



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

Früher konnt ich immer auf Ultra zocken. Seltsam 

Addons aktualisiere ich täglich per Curse Client bevor ich WoW erstmalig starte.

Mit den von dir genannten Einstellungen läuft es jetzt mit Schwankungen zwischen 9 und 25 fps.

Im LFR kann ich wieder casten aber optimal ist es natürlich noch nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. März 2012)

Was ist bei dir "früher"?


----------



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

Früher ist bis vor ein paar Tagen 

Seit Sonntag hab ich allerdings diese derben Einbrüche.


----------



## Saji (21. März 2012)

Man könnte auch mal DirectX neu installieren. Beziehungsweise da mal die neueste Version aufspielen.

Ansonsten... wenn WoW wirklich mal mit den Settings bei dir spielbar lief (ich meine, GT430 und Ultra Schatten?) wird sich wohl die Grafikkarte verabschieden. Würde passen, wird eh Zeit für etwas ordentliches.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. März 2012)

Darkmatus schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst frag ich mich wo die1791 Shared herkommen. Soltle eigentlich ja nciht sein,
> 
> die Karte hat ja 2048 sollte also keinen Shared benötigen.


Darauf würde ich nicht wetten.

Davon mal abgesehen ist eine GF 430 weit von einer Gamerkarte entfernt. Das fängt erst bei einer 450er (Einsteigerkarte) an. Alles davor sind reine Office-Karten, egal wie viel Speicher die besitzen.
Was ich mich frage ist, welchen Client du benutzt 32 oder 64?


----------



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

Wie gesagt bin kein Gamer.

Mit ein paar Einstellungen inGame hab ich es soweit bekommen das ich wieder ordentlich Mainheal

machen konnte aber so richtig gefällt es mir nicht.

Client benutz ich den 64 bit. Auch Audiotreiber hab ich inzwischen den neusten drauf, hat bischen suchen gekostet


----------



## Dagonzo (21. März 2012)

Dann solltest du vielleicht den 32er weiter benutzen. Blizzard schreibt, dass es mit dem 64bit Client immer noch Probleme gibt und nicht bei jeden funktioniert. 
Wenn der 64er-Client entsprechend richtig funktionieren sollte, dann wird er selbst mehr Speicher als vorher nutzen. Da kann es dann durchaus auch zu Problemen mit der Speichermenge kommen. Ist zwar nur eine Vermutung, aber ich denke das wäre möglich.

Win 7 64bit 2GB
WoW-32bit: max 2GB
WoW-64bit: > 2GB möglich


----------



## bemuehung (21. März 2012)

wie sieht es denn jetzt aus ? hast du die Grafiksettings angepasst ? Sound testweise mal deaktiviert ?

Speicherprobleme schliess ich mal zu 99% aus , ich hatte es unter XP mit 2/4 GB laufen , Win7 2/4/8GB sowohl 32-bit als auch 64-bit

Chipsatztreiber könntest auch nochmal aktualisieren wobei ich nicht glaube das es gross was bringt

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2973&DwnldID=20775&ProductFamily=Chipsets&ProductLine=Desktop+Chipsets&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+4+Series+Chipset&lang=eng


----------



## Dagonzo (21. März 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> Speicherprobleme schliess ich mal zu 99% aus , ich hatte es unter XP mit 2/4 GB laufen , Win7 2/4/8GB sowohl 32-bit als auch 64-bit


Auch mit dem WOW-64bit Client?


----------



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

Es lief ja bis die Probleme auftraten auch im 64er Modus aber das werd ich mal testen.

@bemuehung ja das hat auch relativ geholfen. Konnte halt den DS Raid als Mainhealer bestreiten aber bei Ultraxion oder wenn die

Adds bei den Blubs kommen (fällt gerade der Bossname nicht ein) das ist es doche ine gute Pixelshow.


----------



## Xidish (21. März 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen ist eine GF 430 weit von einer Gamerkarte entfernt. Das fängt erst bei einer 450er (Einsteigerkarte) an. Alles davor sind reine Office-Karten, egal wie viel Speicher die besitzen.


Ja ist klar. ^^
Selten so einen Quatsch mit dem Argument Office-Karten gelesen!
Ich spiele immer noch mit einer NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 auf hoch (allerdings Schatten, AA aus) und hatte allegemein (außerhalb von Raids) um die 100fps gehabt.
Hatte, weil ich seit letztem Dezember schon nicht mehr WoW gespielt habe ...
Meistens kommt es eher auf die richtige Konfiguration des PCs an.
Ist diese nicht stimmig, nützt auch die beste Hardware nix.

Ähm ... und nur das Deaktivieren von AddOns heißt nicht, daß die AddOn Daten nicht mehr stören.
Diese sind weiterhin im Charsave gespeichert und werkeln noch mit.
Am besten ist es, wenn Du die nicht benötigten AddOns restlos deinstallierst!


----------



## bemuehung (21. März 2012)

wenn man von Quatsch redet sollte man wissen das ne GTS250 stärker ist als ne GT430 dann hast evtl. noch stärkere CPU


----------



## Darkmatus (21. März 2012)

Bleibt bitte beim thema ich mag kein Flame.

Wenn ich bei etwas anderer Meinung bin dann denk ich mir meinen Teil.




BTT: Im charsave sind die nimmer drinn. habs per Curse Client deinstalliert und selber nochmal drüber geschaut.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ja ist klar. ^^
> Selten so einen Quatsch mit dem Argument Office-Karten gelesen!
> Ich spiele immer noch mit einer NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 auf hoch (allerdings Schatten, AA aus) und hatte allegemein (außerhalb von Raids) um die 100fps gehabt.


Um hier einen vernünftigen Vergleich zu machen, müsste man ein 230/240er Karte nehmen. Deine 250GTS ist durchaus eine Gamerkarte. Vielleicht informierst du dich besser erst mal, bevor du Quatsch liest, den du nicht verstehst! Schatten und Antialiasing zusammen lassen alleine schon mindestens 50-60% die Framerate sinken. Bei der 430er wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr. Im Vergleich zu deiner Karte ist diese nämlich um einiges schwächer!

Edit:
@TE
Spielst du vielleicht im Fenstermodus? Das kann die Framrate auch runterziehen.


----------



## bemuehung (21. März 2012)

stimmt Fenstermodus is auch siehe Seite1 2.Screen , mach mal Vollbild

CPU is halt auch relativ schwach , hatte sie auch mal 2Wochen als Übergangs CPU(bis der neue Q9550 da war) aber auf 3,6-3,8Ghz war glaube Anfang ICC Zeiten ging auch noch relativ gut

kannst ja mal Liste von deinen Addons machen evtl. kann man da noch Ressourcenfresser tauschen

gutes Beispiel war immer Omen+Damagemeter gegen Skada


----------



## Darkmatus (22. März 2012)

Vollbild hab ich eingestellt.

Addons: 

LUI; Grid; Skada (schon ne weile weil recount halt tierisch frisst); Omen; Bartender; !BugGrabber; BugSack; _NPCScan; AdvancedTradeSkillWindow; Altoholic; AtlasLoot;

DBM; DBM LibData; DBM Wotlk, BC and Vanilla Mods; Auctionator; BigBrother; Clique; ForteXorcist; Masque; Mizus RaidTracker; Postal; ReforgeLite; RarSpawnOverlay; WIM.

Dann noch Charspezifiisch: Hexer -> Necrosis ; Mage -> CombustionHelper

Wenn ich farmen geh hab ich noch GatherMate2 + Datenbank aktiv aber das schalt ich im normalen GamePlay aus da iche s nicht immer brauche.


----------



## Konov (22. März 2012)

Das Argument, dass die Grafikkarte womöglich zu schwach ist, kann ja hier eigentlich getrost ignoriert werden, da der TE behauptet, es lief bis vor ein paar Tagen noch flüssig.

Insofern kann nur eine kurzfristige Systemänderung, neues Programm, irgendwas was im Hintergrund läuft, falsche Updates o.ä. die Ursache sein.


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. März 2012)

Nimm mal das Gehäuse-Seitenteil (zur CPU - von der Front aus: links) raus.
Es ist die letzten Tage sehr viel wärmer geworden und ich bin mir sicher, dass du deinen Rechner nicht regelmäßig von innen reinigst (das machen viele nicht).
Und den Raum bitte kühl halten vor dem Versuch.

Wenns jetzt besser läuft, Staubsauger bzw. Druckluftspray (oder -Kompressor) anrollen und alle Kühlkörper und Luftschlitze/-löcher ausgiebig von Staub befreien.
Hm... wenn das nicht den entsprechenden Erfolg bringt evtl auch mal Wärmeleitpaste erneuern.
Bei meiner alten Geforce 9800 GT war unter dem Kühlkörper eine steinharte Schicht Wärmeleitpaste - kein Wunder, dass die geschwitzt hat.


----------



## bemuehung (24. März 2012)

bei der Hardware denk ich nicht das es jemals tuttig auf Ultra lief , ich hasse diesen Ultra Wahn


----------



## Darkmatus (24. März 2012)

@bemuehung: Es lief auf Ultra gut ich ahate in raids nie probleme etc. Zw<ar waren die Schatten etwas runter gedreht aber sonst alles Top.

Was die Wärme betrifft. Ich reinige meinen Rechner ca. einmal im monat und aller 2 Monate CPU und Grakakühler. Überhitzt ist sie also nicht.


----------



## bemuehung (24. März 2012)

wenn du Skada nutzt brauchst du doch eigentlich kein Omen mehr ausser evtl. zwecks Spiegelbildern o.ä. wurde zu meinen aktiven Zeiten nicht mit angezeigt und wenn sie ausgelaufen sind teils Aggro  

ich würd sagen bei Zeiten mal neuen Rechner ala i3-2120 und ne min. 6770 besser 6850/6870


----------



## Darkmatus (24. März 2012)

Da ich das LUI-Interface benutze hab ich Omen halt mit drinnen. Bin ehrlich gesagt auch zufaul immer um zu stellen.


----------



## bemuehung (24. März 2012)

musst gross nix umstellen , Skada infight Aggro ansonsten Dmg


----------



## Darkmatus (24. März 2012)

Ok mal schauen.

Dann noch was anderes. Ich hab noch ne alte NVIDIA 9400GT rumliegen. Ich

weis auch alt aber welche würde sich eurer Meinung zum zocken "besser" machen?
(Ja die " sind mit Absicht gesetzt aufgrund der "Leistung".  )


----------



## Caps-lock (24. März 2012)

nein


----------



## Darkmatus (25. März 2012)

Wie und was nein?


----------



## bemuehung (25. März 2012)

...


----------



## Xidish (25. März 2012)

Darkmatus schrieb:


> Wie und was nein?


Auf was wohl, ob es morgen Samstag ist. 
Natürlich ist das Nein auf Deine Frage bezogen - oder wozu fragst Du überhaupt?!


----------



## Darkmatus (25. März 2012)

Entschuldige bitte das ich es nicht gewohnt bin Entweder-Oder-Fragen mit ja oder nein beantwortet zu bekommen.


----------

